# Looking for some new TV series?



## gifi4 (May 1, 2011)

Well recently, I've been downloading a whole lot of tv series and watching them, some of my most recent ones include "Chuck", "Primeval" and "Breaking In", based on just those 3, any recommendations?

On a side note, I'm pretty annoyed Chuck may not be getting a season 5.

Bump...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2011)

I have never seen primeval but the other two are fairly light US centric/acceptable comedy so I will use that as a jumping off point. On the matter of Chuck has it not being going downhill since spoiler "I know kung fu"?

I assume you already saw most things the Chaser did- if you like that you will probably like most of what follows. If you liked them then I might suggest you pick up some of Charlie Brooker's stuff- screenwipe, newswipe and gameswipe being the main three things and they are probably up on youtube if you fancy it* and dead set another (although I have not seen that).

*did a search- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSSAOa-UUgA...feature=related is one of the best episodes of the series.

Reaper- same guy from Breaking in and pretty good. Now cancelled though.
Hustle (UK one at least)- I have not seen the newer series of it but it gets the job done.
Leverage- US does Hustle is pretty much how I would describe it. 
Eureka- this is a bit of a maybe.
You might like Pushing daisies (it started around the same time as Chuck and apparently it did not hold or it might not have been cancelled but I usually watched both together).

If you like your comedy a bit darker and storylines a bit longer I will also throw in breaking bad, dead like me and weeds.
Black blooks and green wing I will mention because I have do to as such in a thread like this.

Going away from comedy for a second burn notice you might also enjoy.

After this I would be suggesting shows that I find funny because I have a general dislike of human beings or ones with seriously involved plots which are awesome but not what you asked for. Not to mention such things have been discussed at length elsewhere and more or less resemble a list of HBO and showtime original programming with whatever else people made to try and compete with that.

Hope you find something to watch- these days I am enjoying TV more than film as it seems a far better medium for telling most stories.


----------



## BionicC (May 2, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Well recently, I've been downloading a whole lot of tv series and watching them, some of my most recent ones include "Chuck", "Primeval" and "Breaking In", based on just those 3, any recommendations?



Primeval is generally seen as ITV's attempt at copying the success of Doctor Who so there's a good chance you might like that as well. Start with the 2005 series (generally referred to as "Doctor Who 2005 S01", although some sites refer to it as "S27" which takes into account the older series). At it's best it's amazing telly, although in fairness the quality of the episodes can be a little uneven at times -- however the high points DEFINITELY outweigh the lowpoints in my opinion!

There's also the "grown-up" spin-off series Torchwood, although the first series is generally accepted as being a bit poor. Give it a try, by all means, but I don't think you'll be missing much if you jump straight into it from series 2. The third series -- a 5-part miniseries called "Children of Earth" -- is REALLY good and definitely worth seeing, although I haven't watched it for a while so don't know how much sense it'd make if you haven't seen any other Torchwood.

Life On Mars is another UK sci-fi/fantasy series with some comedic elements (although it's definitely drama first, comedy second). There were 2 series and a spin-off, Ashes to Ashes, which itself ran for 3 series. Both great programmes IMHO. There was also a US remake of Life On Mars -- I haven't seen it so don't know how it compares, but it flopped and only ran for one season. It's completely self-contained though -- it comes to a conclusion at the end, and it's a completely different ending to the UK series too.


----------



## MFDC12 (May 2, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> You might like Pushing daisies (it started around the same time as Chuck and apparently it did not hold or it might not have been cancelled but I usually watched both together).


I second Pushing Dasies. Bryan Fuller = genius.

Castle is another good show, similar-ish to Pushing Daisies (to me, at least).


----------



## gifi4 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, I've seen alot of that but Reaper and Pushing Daisies are ones I've never heard of, btw, throw in any show YOU find interesting, I can easily do a google search to check up the plot and try the first episode, not just comedies, anything.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 2, 2011)

Being Human is brilliant.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Being_Human_(TV_series)

The Killing is a Danish drama series that was shown in Britain recently (with subtitles no dubbing thankfully) it was a massive hit. It is a thriller. Each episode represents one day post the murder.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Killing_(Danish_TV_series)


----------



## Stewy12 (May 2, 2011)

Not sure if you would would find it good but "Breaking Bad" is awesome......

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0903747/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breaking_Bad


----------

